# Special Tactics Airman Killed in Training Accident



## ShadowSpear (Mar 2, 2014)

HURLBURT FIELD, FL - A U.S. Air Force Special Tactics Airman died Friday during free fall proficiency training in Eloy, Ariz. The cause of the accident is under investigation. Master Sgt. Josh Gavulic, 34, was a tactical air control party member assigned to the 17th Special Tactics Squadron at Fort Benning, GA. He was a 16-year veteran with 10 deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan where he earned three Bronze Star Medals, two Air Force Commendation Medals, two Joint Service Commendation Medals with Valor and an Army Commendation Medal. "Joshua was a tender warrior -- fierce on the battlefield, a consummate professional whose commitment to his team was only surpassed by his love and commitment to his wife Alyssa and their wonderful children," said Lt Col John Traxler, 17th Special Tactics Squadron commander. Gavulic is survived by his wife and six children. "We talked frequently of the responsibilities we hold as husbands and fathers," said Traxler. "Those were the roles he held most dear. I loved him for that, and he personified qualities that I strive for." Air Force Special Operations Command TACPs with the 17 STS conduct joint special operations and are trained in multiple types of infiltration techniques including parachute operations. Gavulic was a qualified jumpmaster. Gavulic was an Airman, a TACP, a Special Tactics operator, and a Ranger, he was driven by an intrinsic desire to serve his God, his family, and his country, said Traxler. As a TACP, he was an expert in planning and controlling air combat resources for joint operations. He was also proficient in operating and supervising communications networks to support ground maneuver elements. AFSOC TACPs can be attached to Navy SEAL and Army Special Forces and Ranger units and possess the joint terminal attack control qualification to call in close air support from fighter jets, attack helicopters, gunships, artillery and naval surface fire. "The 17th Special Tactics community should be focused on the wealth of things that he taught us through his work, his home life, and his actions: living our lives in a manner worthy of his legacy and his values."


----------



## Dame (Mar 2, 2014)

Horrible. Rest in peace.


----------



## Freefall808 (Mar 2, 2014)

BSBD.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 2, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 2, 2014)

I am sorry, Brother. The watch is ours.


----------



## Worldweaver (Mar 2, 2014)

Rest easy.  Thoughts are with the family.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 3, 2014)

May God bless you, your family, and your friends.


----------



## Red-Dot (Mar 3, 2014)

That's a hard pill to swallow. RIP Brother.  May your family find and have peace.


----------



## ZmanTX (Mar 3, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 3, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas.


I think a lot of legs either never realize or quickly forget just how dangerous MFF really is.  It really sucks that he made it home so many times from the crucible of battle, only to be cut down in a training accident.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 3, 2014)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Mar 3, 2014)

RIP MSgt.


----------



## chewytri (Mar 4, 2014)

Blue Skies brother RLTW <2>


----------



## JHD (Mar 4, 2014)

Rest in peace sir.  Prayers out for family and friends.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am very sorry to hear of this dreadful mishap. Rest In God's Own Peace, Msgt.


----------



## HALO99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Evans (Mar 6, 2014)

Rest in peace Sgt.


----------

